# PX625 batteries



## doobs (Dec 26, 2007)

Hay guise,

I just recently purchased a Canon Canonet QL17 GIII (For under $10!) with 40mm f/1.7 lens and I read on Camerapedia that it takes a PX625 battery that is discontinued in the US. The site then goes on to say that I can use a PX625A battery, but the exposures will be off. My question is how off will the exposures be and what should I do to compensate for them. Also it says that you can use the camera with out the battery, but with out the auto function will not work with out it. I want to use the shutter-priority option, so I'd prefer to use a battery. I've found a link on Camerapedia to this website: http://www.vintagebatteries.com/index.html who claims to make a replica of the original PX625 battery. My question is: Should I order from Vintage Batteries or try a PX625A? If I do end up using a PX625A battery, how should I try to counteract the offness of the exposure.

Also, how the hell does this thing work? LOL


----------



## jwkwd (Dec 26, 2007)

The company Wein makes Mercury free batteries that are the correct voltage ( 1.3 ) and the direct replacement for the older PX625'.  Most good camera stores should have them. I am not positive on the compensation for the voltage, but I would probably under expose by 1.5 stops to start. BTW the batteries in my area cost about $7.00. B&H has batteries and they would probably be cheaper than where you were looking. I have also heard in the past, that there are hearing aid batteries that are the correct voltage and size, but you have to put super glue on two of the air holes so they don't die as fast. Yes, the original 625's and the new ones are air activated. They need about a half hour to get up to voltage after you take the seal off of them.


----------



## doobs (Dec 27, 2007)

The camera had an original 625 battery in it but the battery check light does not light up, so I figure it's dead. It looks clean though and there is no leaked battery acid or anything. Anywho, I will check the camera store for Wein batteries. These are the PX625A I said, correct? When using the Auto mode, how will I underexpose? I can shoot the camera manual with out the battery, so should I just rely on shooting manual? I do not have a hand held meter, but I could use Sunny 16 or a meter from another camera.


----------



## jwkwd (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't know about the AP mode, but it would seem like there isn't much of a way around it. I am not familiar with your camera, but have always heard that they are great. You can always use sunny 16 and using another camera to meter is a good idea too. If you go to a camera store, just tell them what camera it is for ( or bring it with you ) and they should be able to hook you up. I would not count on a circuit city or best buy or whatever to have batteries, go to a real camera store. Doing a little search, I did not see anything about a 625a, but thePX625 is 1.35v which is correct for your camera. Mitica100 is up on this stuff, perhaps he can enlighten us.


----------



## Helen B (Dec 28, 2007)

You can underexpose in auto by setting the film speed to a higher value than you would use for correct exposure.

The zinc-air Wein cells don't last as long as the original mercury PX625s (which weren't air activated, by the way). If you aren't using the Wein cells you can seal up the air hole - it doesn't help a lot though.

I have quite a few cameras that were designed for PX 625s, and I use a Cris converter with them:
http://criscam.com/products_services/mercury_battery_adapters/

Best,
Helen


----------



## usayit (Dec 28, 2007)

I have 5 of these cameras... wonderfully fun to use.  There is a suggestion in the link below.

http://www.photoethnography.com/Cla...eset.html?CanonCanonetGIIIQL17.html~mainFrame

also

http://wwwphotobattery.com




btw.. if you ever find the Canonlite D flash that works.. BUY IT.. hard to find.


----------



## malkav41 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have 5 canonets, 3 QL17s, and 2 28s. I use 675 hearing aid batteries with a #9 rubber o-ring in all but one of them(the oldest QL17 has a different battery compartment setup), and have had really good results. Also the batteries have lasted me a year, and are still going.

Here's a pic of the battery and o-ring setup:






Also you can get a PDF of the manual for this camera at www.butkus.org


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 29, 2007)

I use this o-ring setup in my old Nikon Photomic FTn, a Miranda GT, and a couple Gossen luna-pro meters. Works great.


----------



## usayit (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for another great solution!  I'll definitely give them a shot


----------



## doobs (Dec 30, 2007)

Alright, I'll see what I can do about the battery. For now, I think I'll just shoot with the Sunny 16. 

Anyone know anything about opening these guys up? The lens needs a good cleaning as does the viewfinder and the like. Should I just take it in?


----------



## malkav41 (Dec 30, 2007)

I opened the lens on a QL25 I used to have to clean the oil off of the shutter blades, and it was nerve wracking(sp?). I got it cleaned, and working then I sold it 6 months later to make room. I haven't done anything like that again.

Take it in as they can do a complete CLA on it.


----------



## doobs (Dec 30, 2007)

Alright, thats what I figured.


----------

